# I'm curious...and stuff..



## Synthesinner

I'm planning to move to Argentina from the USA. 
I'm twenty-three years old.
I want to know what are the exact steps to moving to another country, finding a house/apartment and finding a job there. 
Is it possible to do this before arrival or would I have to go there stay somewhere and look for a job?
I do not speak Spanish in the slightest. I wish to learn, though. 
Do they speak much English there? 
Is it possible for me to get a job there and learn Spanish while I work? 
What are the steps of moving and so on?
Besides a passport~ I know that much.
I want to learn from someone who has experience and not from websites that I can't have a general discussion with.


----------



## chapala1

Let me put it this way. Moving to a foreign country is not as easy as jumping on an airplane and going. Every country has requirements to enter which includes different types of visas. Tourist visa, resident visa, retirement visa working visa etc.
Along with some of these visas are financial requirements (minimum monthly income) 
Some countries require a roundtrip ticket so that they know you have a means to exit the country.
I suggest you look up the requirements for Argentina. I highly doubt that you will get a workers visa unless you have a profession that they are seeking people to do. Also suggest that you go on a tourist visa to see if this is the place where you would want to live,\.


----------



## Synthesinner

chapala1 said:


> Let me put it this way. Moving to a foreign country is not as easy as jumping on an airplane and going. Every country has requirements to enter which includes different types of visas. Tourist visa, resident visa, retirement visa working visa etc.
> Along with some of these visas are financial requirements (minimum monthly income)
> Some countries require a roundtrip ticket so that they know you have a means to exit the country.
> I suggest you look up the requirements for Argentina. I highly doubt that you will get a workers visa unless you have a profession that they are seeking people to do. Also suggest that you go on a tourist visa to see if this is the place where you would want to live,\.


I'm aware it's not easy as it seems. I was asking for the steps and so forth. I didn't want to look it up because as I said I want to know from people who have actually experienced it.


----------



## windwalker

Part of the process of moving overseas involves doing research on immigration requirements for a country, and determining whether you meet those requirements. I see this board as a place to come if you don't understand what you have read and have specific questions. It seems a bit presumptuous to ask someone to sit down and write you a step by step guide, so you don't have to read websites or books.
I agree with the recommendation that you go first as a tourist and see if you like it. You may want to visit several locations that you have predetermined to be of interest to you.


----------



## carlos_labra

Synthesinner said:


> I'm planning to move to Argentina from the USA.
> I'm twenty-three years old.
> I want to know what are the exact steps to moving to another country, finding a house/apartment and finding a job there.
> Is it possible to do this before arrival or would I have to go there stay somewhere and look for a job?
> I do not speak Spanish in the slightest. I wish to learn, though.
> Do they speak much English there?
> Is it possible for me to get a job there and learn Spanish while I work?
> What are the steps of moving and so on?
> Besides a passport~ I know that much.
> I want to learn from someone who has experience and not from websites that I can't have a general discussion with.


Hi Synthesinner:

You are welcome in Argentina.

Write to me, and respond

Carlos
Neuquen Argentina


----------



## fayskelley

I have a few countries in mind as far as our move and I plan to contact an attorney in the one we choose so that should we have problem with Visa, etc. etc. we will have a contact for legal assistance right away.

There is a ton of good information on the internet, average temperature, residency requirements, cost of living, try Craig's list, and other resources like YouTube to get an actual feel. Lots of info for the reading


----------



## expatdiane

Make sure to know the rules for taxes when you move abroad! Always a good thing to know! Especially as an American moving to another country you will still need to file a tax return in the states! Good luck!


----------



## aanas

Interesting post!


----------



## Uncover English

Hi!
I live in Argentina. My suggestions are the following:
Find a Hostel where to start living. Use Google, you'll find plenty of options. Once you find a Hostel, they'll give you the information you need to find places to learn/study Spanish.
Find a Job as a waiter in a good restaurant (tips are good) or as a teacher of English. For the latter, you may be asked to have some kind of certification (CELTA or similar).
Depending on the area, English is spoken as it is generally taught as a second language at schools. The level of proficiency may not be the best but enough to answer your questions. 
Hope this helps!
Welcome!


----------

